
Why Wolfram Tech Isn’t Open Source–A Dozen Reasons - yigitdemirag
https://blog.wolfram.com/2019/04/02/why-wolfram-tech-isnt-open-source-a-dozen-reasons/?source=frontpage-latest-news
======
mimixco
Nonsense.

Wolfram isn't open source for one and only one reason: it depends on a
proprietary cloud-based library in order to function. Without that, the
company has no revenue stream.

